# I'm colorblind...



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

The colors are all lovely. I live in Fla. and would tend to go a bit lighter. Do the bathrooms get a lot of natural light? That gray seems a tiny bit dark to me but I do like grays.

In the Hickory flooring pictures from HD link is that the same shade in both photos? I like the one in the picture with the table, but the other would be a little too dark for me, but maybe that's only a close up.

good luck with your project.


----------



## lendosky (Dec 23, 2010)

no natural light in any bathroom unfortunately. My wife told me that the dark gray might make the bath look too small. I guess I have to lighten it up then. Thanks for your help.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

What I think white colour is appropriate.


----------



## Afossas (Mar 17, 2014)

I think the greys are awesome but would go with a shade lighter than dorian grey. This color might look darker on the wall than on the chip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

I would like white color, that would be great if cabinet go with white


----------

